# Bank to go all paperless



## debodun (Jul 13, 2018)

The bank where I have my checking account sent out mailers announcing that as of September, they will be going "all paperless" and not sending account statements by snail mail any longer. They advised getting an online account with the bank where depositors could download and print out their monthly statements. I don't trust the Internet where bank info is concerned added to the fact that I do not have a printer. I may just go to the branch office and ask for a printout of my statements and photostats of my checks.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)

I know how you feel, but you don't need to print out statements. That is what your computer is for, to store files. . You save your electronic statements to a file in your computer named Bank Statements and Year, or however you want to name it. It's always there and even if you somehow "lost" your file, it's always there at the bank for you.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 13, 2018)

debodun said:


> The bank where I have my checking account sent out mailers announcing that as of September, they will be going "all paperless" and not sending account statements by snail mail any longer. They advised getting an online account with the bank where depositors could download and print out their monthly statements. I don't trust the Internet where bank info is concerned added to the fact that I do not have a printer. I may just go to the branch office and ask for a printout of my statements and photostats of my checks.



I bank online and you can simply print out the statements and you can view and print all of your checks online as well. I do not blame you for not trusting but to me I can keep better tabs on my money on line than going to the banks in person.


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> you can simply print out the statements and you can view and print all of your checks online


As I stated in my OP, I don't have a printer. The public library does, but I trust their Internet security even less than mine.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2018)

Time to buy a printer Deb !!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't see the need to print these things. They are already stored in your computer and at the bank.  Even if you don't back up your files and they're lost, (unlikely) all your statements can be viewed online at the bank's site from anywhere.

What am I missing?


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2018)

I never print mine, but Deb feels the need to have paper statements I think.. so for that she'll need a printer


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 13, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I never print mine, but Deb feels the need to have paper statements I think.. so for that she'll need a printer




Why add even even more clutter to a house that's full already?   I don't get it either.

The less paper the better!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I never print mine, but Deb feels the need to have paper statements I think.. so for that she'll need a printer



I see. I guess you need to buy one Deb; better than wasting gas driving back and forth to the bank and paying for photocopies when you could be baking a bread pudding instead!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Why add even even more clutter to a house that's full already?   I don't get it either.
> 
> The less paper the better!!



I don't print either. No reason to- I agree, less paper!


----------



## Knight (Jul 13, 2018)

Way back when getting a monthly statement to balance checks written against deposits I thought going paperless was a crazy idea. Then they offered free online banking. WOW huw nuts was that. 


Didn't take me more than a day to realize I could eliminate check writing, have encrypted access, have a verifiable record of payment and balance our account instantly. Major benefit, any descrepancie can be discussed the same day with your bank unlike waiting a month for your paper statement to show up. 


Is there really the need for a printer? Only if you like storing paper that has your account info on it. But if paper is a must a brand name wireless printer laser black only printer can be bought for about $60.00  One of those purchases that can pay for itself over time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't know about paying for itself....ink used to be terribly expensive years ago when I did have a printer....unless it came down in price? Plus, if you have an old computer, it might be difficult to find a compatible printer.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 13, 2018)

*I understand your being hesitant, Deb. But my husband and I have used online banking and bill paying for many years.  And again, no need to print anything as it is all saved online. It is very secure and we have never had issues.  I think more and more places are going paperless, so I think you may need to go that route, like it or not  One thing we do, is change our passwords at least twice a year, or quarterly.*


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 13, 2018)

debodun -

I'm curious as to why you posted this thread.  Are you wanting solutions? Are you just venting?

As is often the case, whenever people present a solution you point out why it wouldn't work for you or why you don't like their suggestions.

Okay, you don't like the idea of the bank going paperless.  We get it.  But there is nothing you can do about it.

You're not poor- or low income; far from it. Buy a printer.
OR use the printer at the library (probably a charge per page)
OR go to bank every month and ask them to print your statements and copies of your checks, front & back (they might not go along with what you want or they might charge you)
OR have your accountant print your statements & copies of checks
OR do nothing....live with the fact that you're not going to have paper statements. :whome:


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2018)

Well, I don't like direct deposit, either, but Social Security forces you to choose ONE account in which to have it deposited. At least, for the time being, my pension is still sent to me my snail mail. That way I can take the check to whatever bank I wish and into what account I choose to put it and decide how much to keep out for "pin money" each month.


----------



## jujube (Jul 13, 2018)

I haven't had a printed statement for at least 10 years and I like it that way.

As far as printers go, I just bought an all-in-one printer at Walmart for $29, ink cartridge included.  It copies, prints, faxes, everything but do the dishes.  We have a nicer printer at home but sometimes need to print something in the RV, so it's the RV printer.  

You can get very simple printers, suitable for printing statements, etc. sometimes for $20 or so.  If all you do is print statements, one of those will do you just fine.


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2018)

Maybe more accurate to say I don't have a WORKING printer. I have 3 that don't print. One is a Laserjet that was a "rescue" that someone was going to trash at work. It worked fine until the cartridge ran dry. The cartridges used to be about $150 a pop and probably not available anymore (it's about 20 years old). I also have two inkjets that go through the motions of printing, then spit out a blank paper. Probably cost more to fix them than to buy a new one. I did look at printers at the nearest WalMart, jujube. The ones they show on their Web page mysteriously disappear when I look in the store.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *I understand your being hesitant, Deb. But my husband and I have used online banking and bill paying for many years.  And again, no need to print anything as it is all saved online. It is very secure and we have never had issues.  I think more and more places are going paperless, so I think you may need to go that route, like it or not  One thing we do, is change our passwords at least twice a year, or quarterly.*


I do the same and love it.  I never print my statements. They send one every month anyway and I shred them.  I have a Chase credit card and they have gone paperless and I love it.  I also have my Bank's credit card and I pay it online also.  I change my password every 6 months and have never had a problem. If I did, the Bank would cover it anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2018)

I still use checks to pay my bills and get a paper statement every month, and I like it that way.  For awhile my bank started charging $3 statement fee monthly for the paper statement, but they soon dropped that since I always had the minimum balance in my account, so it's free again. 

 I realize that times are changing and there will come a day when I have no option but to go online for statements, and I'll just do it then.  You should dump those junk printers Deb and get one that works, it's not too expensive.

If you order anything from Walmart online, they'll usually deliver it free to your local store for pickup.  You need to get yourself a credit card, you're depriving yourself of a lot of online access and convenience in shopping.

  Get one without an annual fee, like Capital One or Discover, then pay your bill in full by check if you choose, that's what I do.  These days the brick and mortar stores don't bother to carry physical inventory on the shelves if they don't have to, you have to change a little to suit the times if you should take advantage sometimes in this world of technology.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2018)

debodun said:


> Maybe more accurate to say I don't have a WORKING printer. I have 3 that don't print. One is a Laserjet that was a "rescue" that someone was going to trash at work. It worked fine until the cartridge ran dry. The cartridges used to be about $150 a pop and probably not available anymore (it's about 20 years old). I also have two inkjets that go through the motions of printing, then spit out a blank paper. Probably cost more to fix them than to buy a new one. I did look at printers at the nearest WalMart, jujube. The ones they show on their Web page mysteriously disappear when I look in the store.


You can get the printer delivered with free shipping with Walmart. They ship free here in Houston if its at least $35.00.  I bought mine for $70.00 with no tax or shipping. I don't use it to print bank statements but you could if you want. Its so nice not to have all that paper.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 13, 2018)

I don't think you want solutions either like apple said.  This is what the world is now. If you do not choose to deal with it you can bet your bank after awhile will charge you for those statements they have to print for you. But you have enough money to handle it then why start a thread like this.  Frankly I choose to save my money by taking advantage of online everything.  Banks and credit cards will cover anything that is hacked so I don't see the problem.  You and I choose to live in different worlds and it works for both of us.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 13, 2018)

I will do no online banking until I'm forced into it. I don't trust the internet and don't even like putting my credit card number on Amazon to make purchases. Deb,  you don't say how old your computer is but mine is pretty old. I tried to get a new printer and it wouldn't work because of the age of my computer.. Also when buying a new printer check the prices of ink. The cost varies quite a bit.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> when buying a new printer check the prices of ink. The cost varies quite a bit.



The price of ink is nuts

If I want anything printed, I go to an office supply store
a few cents per page...big woop
...and, unlike printers, they have yet to go obsolete


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 13, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> The price of ink is nuts
> 
> If I want anything printed, I go to an office supply store
> a few cents per page...big woop
> ...and, unlike printers, they have yet to go obsolete



another nice thing about using an office supply store, is I now just email them what I want printed
by the time I stop in, it's ready


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 13, 2018)

I hate paper and see absolutely no reason to save paper statements.  I do all my banking online and have done so for years and years, with never a problem.  

Most banks don't return cleared checks to you anymore.  The ones around here haven't done so for several years.  I can't see why anybody would want to save all that stuff when there's a perfectly good electronic encrypted record available from the bank.  What good are old cancelled checks?  Just more clutter.  I think the time is coming soon where no one will use checks anymore,anyway.  Some stores here don't take them now because they've had trouble with forgeries.

Banks here will charge you for hard copies of statements and/or checks.  I think it's time to break that paper habit.  And for cryin' out loud, toss those old printers that do not work.  Just junk taking up space.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2018)

*"Don't worry, be happy..." - Bobby McFerrin

“It is not the strongest of the species that survives, nor the most intelligent that survives. It is the one that is the most adaptable to change.”– Attributed to Charles Darwin*


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I still use checks to pay my bills and get a paper statement every month, and I like it that way.  For awhile my bank started charging $3 statement fee monthly for the paper statement, but they soon dropped that since I always had the minimum balance in my account, so it's free again.
> 
> I realize that times are changing and there will come a day when I have no option but to go online for statements, and I'll just do it then.  You should dump those junk printers Deb and get one that works, it's not too expensive.
> 
> ...



Im amazed you can still use checks. A lot of banks don't have them anymore. Credit unions do.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 14, 2018)

I have learned to refill my black cartridges. My cost is negligible. I have a printer with a huge black cartridge. An old one.


----------



## Big Horn (Jul 14, 2018)

I keep electronic records on an offline computer to avoid any possible intrusion.  However, since computers fail and records disappear I print copies of all financial records.  My biggest concern is a possible loss of records that could affect my taxes.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2018)

What you should be leery of is those paper statements. Maybe your post office is more efficient than mine but I don't trust the mail system anymore...too many things have happened including me getting a check for a man who's address was in another town and street name not even vaguely similar to mine.  Once my neighbor in the next building got my pension stub (he brought it right over though). My step daughter mailed two phones my husband had loaned her. She mailed them from the post office in Atlanta. It took me 6 weeks to get those phones and I only got them because the young lady who took care of me a couple of weeks prior when I had asked about the "missing" package, remembered me when I went to the pick up window to get my medications. She had put the package away for me. Nobody else could find it before that.  In addition, my neighbors' mail often wind up in my box and vice versa.  Add to that people who are out to steal your mail so they can find out personal information about you and your accounts.  Online banking is scary at first...I admit that...but it's been found to ultimately be safer.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 15, 2018)

> In addition, my neighbors' mail often wind up in my box and vice versa.



Happens to me, lost count of the times.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 15, 2018)

I know people that do not have a computer...do you?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 16, 2018)

oldmontana said:


> I know people that do not have a computer...do you?



Yes I do.  And my friend will spend a whole day running around paying bills.  That's what they did in the good old days.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 16, 2018)

oldmontana said:


> I know people that do not have a computer...do you?



I know several people that don't have computers and I can't persuade them to get one either because I've tried and they won't.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 16, 2018)

oldmontana said:


> I know people that do not have a computer...do you?




My old desk top computer needs replacing... meanwhile my internet provider [cable company] 
is giving sub-par service while increasing rates [Received letter today, rates are going up 20%.]
I am seriously considering disconnecting the whole thing... and watch DVDs, listen to music CDs 
and the radio and only use my cheap mobile phone.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 16, 2018)

debodun said:


> The bank where I have my checking account sent out mailers announcing that as of September, they will be going "all paperless" and not sending account statements by snail mail any longer. They advised getting an online account with the bank where depositors could download and print out their monthly statements. I don't trust the Internet where bank info is concerned added to the fact that I do not have a printer. I may just go to the branch office and ask for a printout of my statements and photostats of my checks.





Most of the big banks are morphing to on-line only.
Eventually they will close all but a few of their branches
which will force their customers to go on-line only.

I know BBVA is so focused on-line that their branches
might as well be closed because there is hardly ever
a banker there to help customers. They even went
so far as to give higher CD rates on-line verses at
their branches.   

Meanwhile,  I found a smaller bank with wonderful
old fashion customer service. One of their branches
is nearby.  I opened new checking [free checks] and 
savings accounts and took out a 5 year CD at 3.5%.


----------



## oldmontana (Jul 17, 2018)

AprilSun said:


> I know several people that don't have computers and I can't persuade them to get one either because I've tried and they won't.


================================================================================

We have friends that have a computer but will not pay to get on line.

The Average Internet Package. The available internet packages will vary greatly by location but on average cost about *$50.00* per month for about 100 Mbps of speed. When you opt for less-expensive packages, you tend to get fewer Mbps per dollar.Mar 28, 2018


----------

